# I have these displayed in boxes...



## CanadianBoy (Apr 15, 2007)

Here's a few of mine,I did have them nicely displayed,but decided they would look much better in boxes.
 I'm pretty sure it was my choice......I think.


 These are some of my sample bottles.


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 15, 2007)

A mixture....


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 15, 2007)

And finally the one's I like to display in the window........because they are pretty colors.
 My wife says if only I could get the yard the same color as the photo,they would show better..........ya can't win.


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 15, 2007)

I put these in another post by mistake.It happens when you get old!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## HunterGatherer (Apr 15, 2007)

Seriously, why did your yard come out black and white?


----------



## tombstone (Apr 15, 2007)

A lot of photo editing software will allow you to convert parts of a picture to black and white and leave parts in color


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 15, 2007)

Mike's right all it takes is know how,and software.It gives a nice effect.


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 16, 2007)

what I did with the photo was I desaturated the image ( made it B&W)
 I then "painted" the color back on where I wanted it using a painting tablet and brushes in Photoshop.


 Here's another one.


----------



## sldavis (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello,Canada The Kepler bottle in one of your shots.Any idea of value and when made. I have an amber. Thanks Clinton


----------

